# will a port-a-wrap hold a load



## climbit (Jun 17, 2012)

First of all please excuse me for some of my ignorance involving "terms" and just in general. I have a tree job that I'm getting ready to do, I'll say its the most technical I've done as far as rigging goes. So I'll try to describe it somewhat. Its a fading doug fir, leaning over a structure. There is no way to lower without landing on the structure. I've come up with and half speed line, half lowering setup to get it down. There is a large larch on the other side of the structure that I plan on rigging a false crotch in and anchoring the port-a-wrap to. I want to run the rigging from the block in the larch, down to the fir (taking the fir in pieces), tying in to the top (of the fir) and cutting the top out, allowing it to swing over the structure and into the larch then lowering the top clear of the structure. Now it won't be an uncontrolled swing I'll rig an 8 to the spar and control the swing across and over the structure. My question is this:

I plan on pulling tension on the rigging so there won't be much fall from the spar (fir). I'm wondering if you can effectively "lock-off" the rope at the port-a-wrap, to hold tension while I belay the pieces (fir) as they swing over the structure. then when they are clear allow them to lower.

Does that make sense? haha hoping you guys can point me in the right direction, maybe I'm not thinking outside the box I'm kind of locked into this idea.

thanks 
Jake


----------



## NCTREE (Jun 17, 2012)

If your asking how to lock off a line on the porty it's pretty simple here a pic just make sure you take enough wraps so that when you unlock it you can lower the pieces safely

View attachment 242098


----------



## climbit (Jun 17, 2012)

*..*

Well yeah in short that is exactly what I was asking. Don't know why I couldn't put it that easy:msp_smile:

Thats exactly what I was wondering about.

thanks


----------



## fearofpavement (Jun 29, 2012)

I would suggest to try a similar rigging setup in a situation that doesn't have a structure under it. ie, in a woods rather than "experiment" with a lot at stake. (my two cents)


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 30, 2012)

Agreed, its a good idea to do a dry run on all your new equipment. You don't want to be "figuring it out" on the job, looks bad. When on a job that has a real small LZ, we will lock off a leader or large branch and buzz it down to a workable size while its hanging right above the LZ, makes for easy clean up in tight spaces.


----------



## JanThorCro (Jul 1, 2012)

NCTREE said:


> If your asking how to lock off a line on the porty it's pretty simple here a pic just make sure you take enough wraps so that when you unlock it you can lower the pieces safely
> 
> View attachment 242098



Great pic of locking off the porter wrap. I like the fact that I'm already familiar with that knot so applying it to a PW will be a snap.

Thanks.


----------



## Stayalert (Jul 1, 2012)

I like first soft locking the PW and then hard locking it ion top of the soft lock. The picture just shows hard lock. might that get tough to unlock? 

Best,

Rob M


----------



## Panama (Jul 2, 2012)

It may be obvious, but you should also fill the barrel with wraps if you are going to load it significantly. It will help keep the lock from loading too tight.


----------



## climbit (Jul 2, 2012)

*...*

I'll try and post some pics of the job. It went flawlessly. I was very impressed with my lowering kit. I ended up getting it out of wespur. I'm sure glad I own a port-a-wrap now.


----------



## treeslayer (Jul 2, 2012)

use a "lowering" line from the fir also. to slow the load transfer to the line in the larch. DO NOT crash the fir pieces into the larch, that is a no no.:msp_mad:


----------

